# My black belt



## AMP-RYU (Dec 16, 2008)

This is kinda cool I was going through my old pictures and came across this one of me receiving my first degree black belt in 2000. I just thought I would share it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Master Ceth Jordan far right, Grandmaster Han giving me my first stripe.

www.entertainmd.com/pic1


----------



## seasoned (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes it is always nice to remember


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2008)

Excellent...Thanks for sharing...


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that. Excellent!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 17, 2008)

very cool!


----------



## LarryR (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for sharring. Very cool. One picture says a thousand words.


----------



## Lynne (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice.  I like the black doboks.


----------



## Traditionalist (Dec 18, 2008)

My sister says your hot for an american. But hey nice photograph.


----------



## Miles (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice picture, thanks!


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice pic! I like your uniform, especially the short sleeves!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you!  Very nice.


----------

